

Show HN: Easy Bitcoin payment gem using HelloBlock.io - Sailias
https://github.com/Sailias/bitcoin_payable

======
abstrct
Will this work on Heroku?

Trying to use Bitcoind on there is pretty much impossible.

~~~
Sailias
This gem uses the HelloBlock.io API and doesn't require bitcoind so you are
able to drop it into any Rails project and deploy it anywhere.

TLDR: Yes

~~~
abstrct
Thanks

TLDR: thnx

